# Looking for work in muskegon



## snow plowman (Feb 27, 2008)

hi im looking for work for me and my plow truck i have a 93 full size blazer with a 7.5 wastirn with wings so if u need any help pls email me at [email protected] and i have full ins to thx for looking shane


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll keep you in mind if I have a breakdown or if I get another contract that requires the help sir.
I know you stated what you have, but I should ask if you have a salt truck or salt spreaders.
Commercial type and / or the small 400 lb truck spreaders ?


----------

